

What do I do now? - yathern

I'm a sophomore currently majoring in IT, and I have absolutely no idea what I want to do. I switch between wanting to focus on security, to mobile development to system administration to game development. It seems like everyone around me has a clear-cut plan of what they want to do after their education, such as getting certain certifications, or taking a job where they have been an intern. I really don't to leave college to become part of a big corporate object, I'm not even sure if I'll be able to adapt properly to such a different culture.<p>Right now I've been working on a number of side projects at my own leisure, and one in particular is taking on a relatively impressive form. Without going into boring details, I plan on making a comprehensive 2D engine, with it's own very robust asset creation programs and level editor, which can export to Windows, Mac, Linux and (with a little more work) Android. It's one project that I'm very passionate about. I'm thinking of creating a start-up off of it, but putting myself out there in such a competitive market terrifies me, especially because I know nothing about how to run a small business.<p>I have a professor who has told me that starting a company as early as possible is the best way to both progress in the business world, as well as financially and in terms of experience. For me, it seems that if my product becomes even remotely successful, I might be able to dodge the "corporate grind" that I am dreading. Seeing this project's completion before the end of my education seems to me to be the only way to avoid my fears. Is this a good idea? Or am I being far to melodramatic about my future to think that one idea cab determine the outcome of what may very well be the rest of my life.<p>Thank you all so much for making this community what it is, and I look forward to your responses.
======
mikecane
You are being melodramatic. And know "corporations" only as stereotypes. Do
you think most of the employees of Apple, Google, Microsoft, Facebook, etc,
regret working for them? I doubt it. Whether you personally like what they
produce, their employees are motivated and believe they are in some way
changing the world. You're trapped thinking along the lines of Suit & Tie
corporations, such as G.E. or a bank. You'd likely find employment in a more
understanding environment -- a start-up -- than an old-school corporation.

------
lutusp
> I have a professor who has told me that starting a company as early as
> possible is the best way to both progress in the business world, as well as
> financially and in terms of experience.

That's only true if the starter has a clear idea what kind of company to
start, a passion to solve a specific problem, and has some idea how business
works. Just starting a company, with nothing specific in mind, is a bad idea.

> putting myself out there in such a competitive market terrifies me,
> especially because I know nothing about how to run a small business.

So learn how to do that. Also find out what applications already exist that do
what yours does -- see what your competition is and learn how to set your
product apart.

There is nothing so common as someone who has a good idea for a product but no
understanding of business, who tries to start a company but ends up not giving
his idea a fair chance.

> Or am I being far to melodramatic about my future to think that one idea cab
> determine the outcome of what may very well be the rest of my life.

Yes, that's melodramatic. Chances are you will have many ideas, not just one,
and you shouldn't think of this one idea as crucial to your entire life. Right
now you're thinking this idea is your future. Ten years from now you will
hopefully have learned that _you_ are your future.

